# Rain Water Collection System



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome Steve, to the best darn DIY'r site on the web.

I agree rain water is better for plants than chloranated water.


----------



## jasonstrent070 (Apr 14, 2011)

*good*

Chlorine free or water free from chemicals is definitely better for plants. I also collect water but by jut putting drums outside when it rains.


----------



## charlenej (Apr 12, 2011)

Chlorine is bad for plants. For that reason, it's not advised to use a water containing chlorine in watering plants. However, chlorine is a flatulence that can be completely removed out of water easily. Just let the water stay for 24 hours before watering the plants. Moreover, make sure to use a completely clean and empty bottles in holding the water while it let the air pass.

__________________________________________


----------

